# Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer



## dyizhere (Apr 16, 2002)

I was getting to many questions and IM's so I am going to try to clear this up.....
This was performed on a non-monsoon deck with the changer in the trunk. Please dont ask about the monsoon or indash changer because I dont have one to test on. Thanks *This mod only works if you already have the stock changer*
*Pick up a DPDT switch at the shack with some 18/2 or 16/2 sheilded wire* I used this one for my input jack Part number 274-249







and this switch







Part number 275-407
Step 1 remove the deck and locate the changer wiring plug (Its the blue one)
Step 2 cut the purple, and the white wire leaving your self enough room to work on it to solder or crimp it which ever you perfer.
step 3 remove the panel above the ashtray by pulling out and down toward you. 
Step 4 solder two sheilded wires to each of those and thread to the panel you just removed in step 3 ( I used sheilded wire to eliminate any interference created by the deck or anything around I highly reccomend this. I used 18/2 shielded. Purple is Left and white is right (these are Line level signals not speaker level








Step 5 Solder the wires to the switch the one coming off the deck goes to the center two terminals of the switch and the other side going back to the changer goes to the left or right side of the switch your choice.















step 6 Solder some RCA's or what ever you want to the other side of the switch, I used a 1/8" stereo female plug mounted on the right side of the panel but I dont have a pic of it to show you cuz I snatched it out for another project.
Step 7. connect the grounds at the deck which is the bare sheilded wire to the ground screw on the deck or any other ground will do. The grounds on the panel side go to the RCA's or whatever you are going to run. (If you use RCA's Open them up and you'll see the bare wire. Twist both the left RCA and the right RCA grounds together with the bare ground wires on the sheilded wire solder these together)








step 8 install switch into panel I used an old hole from another project








step 9 reinstall panel 








_Modified by dyizhere at 7:35 PM 7-7-2003_

_Modified by dyizhere at 7:36 PM 7-7-2003_


_Modified by dyizhere at 3:06 PM 8-6-2004_


----------



## dyizhere (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (dyizhere)*

How can I get this in the DIY? Since I finally put forth the effort to write this up


----------



## GolfPro (May 9, 2002)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (dyizhere)*

Just IM the write up to one of the MKIV Forum Mods. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## addm (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (dyizhere)*

what is the quality like on the AUX?
perfect? equal to CD quality?


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (addm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *addm* »_what is the quality like on the AUX?
perfect? equal to CD quality?

same question


----------



## dyizhere (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (tiggz09)*

Its the same quality as the cd player no buzz, no humm...you just put the deck on the cd input and the cd runs but you hear the mp3 player, dvd, ps2, voice recorder, laptop, or what ever you want. I promise you there is no loss in quality and no unwanted or unexpected poor results


----------



## dyizhere (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (dyizhere)*

bump


----------



## threeXis (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (dyizhere)*

radio shack... good audio quality


----------



## dyizhere (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (threeXis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *threeXis* »_radio shack... good audio quality









uh all I was using from radio shack is basically a switch. And all the switch does is pass a line level signal. Hey a $2 switch in my opinion is much better that $70 bucks for the blitzsafe adapter thing and having to give up your changer. Not including all the labor of running wires up and down your car, picking up interferance from everything. I have absolutely no complaints from the shack switch. Its electrically quiet. and it works very smoothly. Now I dont like shacks audio gear and everything else "Realistic" But on a component level there stuff is fine. 


_Modified by dyizhere at 9:53 AM 7-8-2003_


----------



## OstTrefftWest (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (dyizhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dyizhere* »_uh all I was using from radio shack is basically a switch. And all the switch does is pass a line level signal * * * * I have absolutely no complaints from the shack switch. Its electrically quiet. and it works very smoothly.

Exactly -- doesn't take much to pass a signal. I wouldn't be surprised if the right instrument could measure a little degradation (or possibly a slight drop in volume), but I see no reason to doubt that it isn't audible.
Also, thanks for the write-up -- even if I never do anything like this, it's good to know that the info will be here for the searching. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## danix (Apr 28, 1999)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (OstTrefftWest)*

I'm not clear on the grounds wiring. If you wire them as you suggest, aren't you changing the signal from stereo to mono?


----------



## dyizhere (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (danix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danix* »_I'm not clear on the grounds wiring. If you wire them as you suggest, aren't you changing the signal from stereo to mono?

the grounds eventually all get tied together in your car just like the elecrical system. the left are right positives are still seperate due to the double poles in the switch. if you tie the positives together then you are going mono hth look at this here there is no seperate grounds for left and right if you really wanted to you could use pin 18 as the ground on the changer plug










_Modified by dyizhere at 12:51 PM 7-8-2003_


----------



## danix (Apr 28, 1999)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (dyizhere)*

Well, it's not like the grounds in the car unless it uses a floating ground system, which I highly doubt.
What I'm asking is this - you split off the L/R audio leads from the changer and are toggling between them for your input. I get that.
Shouldn't the grounds also need to be toggled, for left ground and right ground?
If you could update your schematic to show the grounds that would help, as the pictures are not very clear.


----------



## dyizhere (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (danix)*

all you need is 3 conductors for a stereo signal, you ever opened the cord of a set of headphones? there will be a left and right positive and the grounds are tied together. Look at a stereo 1/8" mini plug there is a ring tip and sleave. that is 3 conductors not 4. I took out my input jack so i dont have a pic to show you of the grounding on the bottom side. I just used the bare shield wire in both of those wires I ran and soldered them to the sleave terminal of the 1/8" panel mount jack. or if you use the rca route then you tie both of the bare wires off the rcas together to pin 18 or the back of the headunit HTH let me know if this still isnt clear








I can see that they are starting to catch on to me hosting pics from them so here is a link to the page http://www.freewebs.com/dyizhere/ 
_Modified by dyizhere at 1:08 PM 7-8-2003_


_Modified by dyizhere at 1:34 PM 7-8-2003_


----------



## dyizhere (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (dyizhere)*

bump for everyone looking for it from another thread


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (dyizhere)*

Can anyone else say if it will work for indash and monsoon







Nice write up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *dyizhere* »_Please dont ask about the monsoon or indash changer because I dont have one to test on. Thanks


----------



## dyizhere (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (2002GTI)*

it should work because the line level signal should go to the Headunit then the only difference would be that the headunit would then spit out a line level signal instead of the normal speaker level signal to go to the amplifier in the trunk. Or the amp takes speaker level and then the head unit should put out speaker level, either way it should would because the headunit is only acting as a preamp. I just dont know the wiring for the other models. It should work though. Get me a page from a bentley and I should be able to help you guys. Hope this didnt get to confusing


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (dyizhere)*

what page do you want from the bentley? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dyizhere (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (2002GTI)*

the wiring diagram that goes to the radio wiring for the monsoon


----------



## Y2KVR6GTI (Aug 16, 1999)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (dyizhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dyizhere* »_the wiring diagram that goes to the radio wiring for the monsoon

http://dehon.org/antoine/newbeetle/vw.nb.wd.45.pdf


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (Y2KVR6GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Y2KVR6GTI* »_
http://dehon.org/antoine/newbeetle/vw.nb.wd.45.pdf 

Wow thanks for helping me out I was going to look for it eventually. So will it work?


----------



## Roger Moore (Feb 20, 2000)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (2002GTI)*

Nice!


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (threeXis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *threeXis* »_radio shack... good audio quality









radio shack has great quality audio
technics?


----------



## dyizhere (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (abe1.8t)*

2002gti pull out your radio and look at the blue connector pictured above does it have the lilac and whilte wires if so it should be exactly the same it just has an amp running inline hi-level that would be the only difference. That pdf didnt help much, but it does show the lilac and while wires running from the changer to the radio on page 2 but it doesnt say what they are but I am certain that its excactly the same. 
_Quote, originally posted by *abe1.8t* »_
radio shack has great quality audio
technics?
 Dont get me started again are you being sarcastic or what? If you are, read the post I replied to, (the one you quoted) If you have a valid point to prove that this isnt going to sound not good, but great then bring it to the table but otherwise please keep all of your childish remarks to yourself. Thanks


----------



## John and the GTi (Mar 29, 2000)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (dyizhere)*

Doug,
I just finished up my install per your instructions. It is *GREAT* .
I have a 2000 GTI with Monsoon. The Lilac and White wires are the audio from the changer. They have a black wire that comes out of the shield, and join together in the same pin in the blue plug. I tapped into one of them for my ground.
I have to turn my head unit volume up quite a bit to get the same volume as the cd changer, but I'm sure thats because my Sony CD/MP3 player's headphone out is a lower volume (even at max.).
Thanks for pioneering this for us.
John


----------



## N10sityr (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (dyizhere)*

will you be revising this with more details and with more lameman's terms so an idiot like me can attempt to do rather than pay $80 for that rcainput thing.


----------



## JoeJetta1.8T (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (N10sityr)*

That would be "layman", not "lameman."
But who's counting?


----------



## VR6 Skooter (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (JoeJetta1.8T)*

OK, So I am basically an eletrical moron.
What adapter do I need to use a Eclipse 5433 head unit and my factory changer(monsoon)?????

Scott


----------



## vwpieces (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (dyizhere)*

HAHA bump from the archives. Thanks for the write up on this, Doug.
I just completed my AUX inputs. This works well & sounds great on my radio. I also added 2 female RCA jacks along with the stereo 1/8th inch mini jack. I have been trying to figure out how to do this for a while without having to remove the changer to run an AUX device. 
Been thinking....







It may be possible to eliminate the sw using this mini jack you have pictured. It has 5 pins on the back, like a bypass for when the jack is not used. When the connector is inserted the poles open. I am not a electrical wiz but it appears to me that it may work with out the DPDT SW. 
Anyway I used the sw & a different minijack for my install.


----------



## EacmenWolf (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (vwpieces)*

Is there a way to get a vw part that is basically that dipole switch in the diagram that would mount next to the hazard switch? It would look alot nicer. Also I am looking into a way to directly hook up an iPod using this technique. 
Basically all I want is the white cable coming from behind the dash (maybe through sunglasses shelf or up through the arm rest). It is just a matter of wiring the 12v to the a belkin car adapter then wiring the right side of the dipole switch into the same belkin car adapter. (see http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCa...49006). I know the adapter is a bit pricey but I already own it, I am sure this can be done for less money. 
Any thoughts? I am a newbie to car audio so any pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## OstTrefftWest (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (EacmenWolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EacmenWolf* »_Is there a way to get a vw part that is basically that dipole switch in the diagram that would mount next to the hazard switch? It would look alot nicer.

That I don't know. What I can tell you is that I mounted a switch (for an unrelated project) just through the semi-rigid foam right underneath the glovebox. The switch is black, and it's postitioned right under the lip at the base of the dash, so it's essentially invisible. If you can't find a suitable OEM-like switch, something like this would at least keep the non-OEM stuff invisible....


----------



## EacmenWolf (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (dyizhere)*

I just finished my mod, works great. I made a few iPod specific improvements. First of all I have a powered iPod cable coming into the glove box that provides both charging and line-in (so I only have to plug one cable into the iPod). Second I took advantage of the 'cutting-out' feature of the headphone jack so that if I am in CD Changer mode and I plug something into it (ie laptop, another mp3, etc) then it will automatically cut out the cd changer and play the new source. So on one side of the switch I have just iPod and the other cd changer and the 'cutting-out' aux input, its neat







. If anyone is interested let me know and I'll try to get the time to write up a quick DIY.


----------



## sxr71 (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (EacmenWolf)*

What is wrong with the people commenting on Radio Shack and their quality? There are NO ACTIVE COMPONENTS in this design. All he's using is a switch from Radio Shack. If you want to, go find a gold plated switch from somewhere, but for all intents and purposes it won't make a difference in a car environment of all places. 
If you don't understand even basic electronics, go buy yourself the PIE or Blitzsafe. Don't make generic comments that show clearly that you don't know anything about basic electronics.


----------



## sxr71 (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (EacmenWolf)*

EacmenWolf,
In your modification it looks like you don't even need switch since you're using the input plug itself as a switch. Am I understanding what you did correctly? Pretty clever in any case.


----------



## sxr71 (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (sxr71)*

If anyone cares: Lilac is left and white is right. On the mini jack the order from base to tip is: Ground, Right, Left. You need to know this in order to make sure the channels are connected correctly for the aux input. 
Look at the diagram on the back of the package for the radio shack 1/8" mini pin socket.


----------



## dyizhere (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (sxr71)*

man I cant beleive this topic rose from the dead, glad to see that some perople are putting this to use. I just got dont rewiring my heated mirrors to the defroster cicuit, off of the mirror circuit. I did this so that there could be a timer and also it makes sense to have them on the defroster circuit with an LED telling you if they are on or not. Might be doing a write up on that soon. 
*Great job on using the "cut out" side of the switch, I totally forgot about that even being on plug. !!!*


----------



## Mephistol (Apr 21, 2001)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (dyizhere)*

bump.


----------



## Waterskier1 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (dyizhere)*

I have a question, I just got my 2003 GTI, and it has the Monsoon system, with a single in-dash CD player. I didn't opt to get the changer. So, what happens when you plug in the Changer? Does it disconnect the in-dash CD Player? If I were to use the came wires from the CD Changer wiring, would it affect the in-dash CD Player? I understand electronics involved, just not how VW implements the in-dash versus remote (trunk) CD Changer. I'm guessing, from other posts, that the CD Changer sends some info to the head, telling it that there is a Changer, and then inhibiting the in-dash player? So, I guess you can't use both??
Thanks, Love the way you all share your projects!!


----------



## jfost (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (Waterskier1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Waterskier1* »_I have a question, I just got my 2003 GTI, and it has the Monsoon system, with a single in-dash CD player. I didn't opt to get the changer. So, what happens when you plug in the Changer? Does it disconnect the in-dash CD Player? If I were to use the came wires from the CD Changer wiring, would it affect the in-dash CD Player? I understand electronics involved, just not how VW implements the in-dash versus remote (trunk) CD Changer. I'm guessing, from other posts, that the CD Changer sends some info to the head, telling it that there is a Changer, and then inhibiting the in-dash player? So, I guess you can't use both??
Thanks, Love the way you all share your projects!!

You're right... the changer "tells" the head unit that it is there, and then the CD button on the HU toggles between changer and in-dash CD... At least that is how it is on the 2001, don't think anything's changed!
-jfost
Wooohooo, #500!


----------



## oxford (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (jfost)*

Here is the switch, (right for IPOD left for Changer) & female phono jack for the Ipod neatly attached to the ash tray








With ash-tray closed and in use:









MASSIVE thanks to zugan helping me to do this... It works 100% and IS CD quality.
Hope to get a bracket for it some time soon so the pod is in view near the stereo so I can change tracks easier.

Many thanks to the creator of this post, ace guide! Really glad I found it.


----------



## AccordTraitor (Jan 30, 2004)

hey guys you don't need a double pole switch .. all you need is a 1/8 inch stereo jack that has a built in switch, pretty much whenever you plug something in, it'll automatically switch to watever its plugged in. Just thought i'd contribute something to those that dont' want an ugly switch.


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (dyizhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dyizhere* »_ Dont get me started again are you being sarcastic or what? If you are, read the post I replied to, (the one you quoted) If you have a valid point to prove that this isnt going to sound not good, but great then bring it to the table but otherwise please keep all of your childish remarks to yourself. Thanks 


dyizhere-
you misunderstood my post.
I wasnt knocking any quality, or your project at all..
you need to chill out.


----------



## oxford (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey, I quite like the switch! its funky!
I never use that stupid ash trash anyway, may as well get some use from it


----------



## Bixmen (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: (oxford)*

bttt...
so can this work with the Line out, dock connector of the ipod?
I was thinking, my iPod came with 2 cables, firewire, and usb2. what if I cut off the usb connector, find the power and the sound wires in the cable, and then splice the sound into the switch? 
Hard wire the ipod via supplied cable?
any idea if that would work?


----------



## delivery-boy (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (dyizhere)*

Great write up! I'll have to save this...


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (jfost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jfost* »_You're right... the changer "tells" the head unit that it is there, and then the CD button on the HU toggles between changer and in-dash CD... At least that is how it is on the 2001, don't think anything's changed!
-jfost
Wooohooo, #500!

So does that mean you can still do this if you only have a single disk in dash?


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (sxr71)*

ARGGG!







The single disk player doesnt have a purple wire, what do I do? And that damn switch keeps breaking on me too.


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Here is a write for the FREE aux input and you get to keep your changer (dyizhere)*

Okay just finished this up on my oem single din single disk cd player. The right audio is red and left audio is white. Those are the two you need to wire into. Also they are pins 19 and 20 in the bentley manual.


----------



## leperkuan (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (AccordTraitor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AccordTraitor* »_hey guys you don't need a double pole switch .. all you need is a 1/8 inch stereo jack that has a built in switch, pretty much whenever you plug something in, it'll automatically switch to watever its plugged in. Just thought i'd contribute something to those that dont' want an ugly switch. 
 
First of all i know this thread is older than dirt but im interested and i would like to know more about this stereo jack with a built in switch, i know a honda CRV has this funtion with the 1/8th jack female in the dash and as soon as the mp3 player is plugged in it switched from radio to aux, this would be great to automatically switch from cd changer to aux... where can i find this 1/8th jack with a built in switch and could anyone draw up a wiring diagram for it. Also im very suprised this forum isnt active anymore considering ipods get bigger and bigger and most people like the factory stereo.
useless info, i cant keep a aftermarket HU because there expensive to replace and windows are a bitch to replace. sub woofers vibrate cd changer causing constant skips


----------



## dhphreak (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm going to bring this back from the dead!

I have a 2002 gti, non-monsoon with stock Head Unit and I do have the harness for the optional cd changer yet no cd changer. I have wired my amp to the Cd Changer harness for remote power. 


Now, I have wired as per the thread's instructions. I have tapped in my 1/8" jack's left and right channels to the white and purple in the CD Changer harness plugged into the back of the Head Unit. (I have also tried an alternative and tapped the red and purple as suggested in a reply) The ground off the 1/8" jack is screwed to the back of the HU.

*I'm getting nothing in the head unit! HELP!

I understand you need to have a cd playing + press the cd button to switch to Aux. input or in this case ipod input. (aka CD changer input) 


Is this correct? *


My Ipod is plugged in, playing and volume is set to max. and the Head Unit fails to recognize the incoming signal. 


*Any suggestions? *


----------

